# Gun season picture contest



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Post your best pics of deer taken during next weeks gun season in this thread. The winner will get a OGF camo hat and OGF sticker. We would give you more but we don't have anything else  

The criteria for winning will be both the quality of the deer and the photo.

We will select a winner on Monday 12/5

We will run this same contest during the 4 day Primitive weapons season also.

Have fun and be safe.

Kim


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Kim,

This is a great idea! Just another suggestion though. I don't think this was done for archery season yet. Could we do that one too. I know there are a lot of folks that stuck nice ones already and would like to have a shot at this as well.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Brian,

Sure we can.

Please just start another thread here for the archery hunters to post their pics in one place for easy review.

The bowhunting picture contest will end January 31st with a winner to be selected February 1st.

Good idea.

Kim


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

what about video footage?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

littleking said:


> what about video footage?


 I would say that qualfies as extra credit.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

we have a lot of video footage


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have started the archery thread in the Lodge forum as well.

Here is a link to the Archery Contest.


----------



## Raker (May 9, 2004)

I killed this buck Monday afternoon in the rain. I shot it at around 60 yards with a T/C Encore .50 caliber muzzleloader. The best part of this hunt was that I got to share it with my 66 year old dad. He killed a doe out of the same treestand about an hour after I killed this 9 pointer.

Raker


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Raker, 

You gotta be #1 so far. Greta story.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Buck Chris
When we eatin ?

Geowol


----------



## Raker (May 9, 2004)

We will be eating back-straps soon George. Give me a yell when you are ready.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice buck Chris! I bet he had your heart pumping just like a big bass. Good job.


----------



## Raker (May 9, 2004)

> bet he had your heart pumping just like a big bass


A lot worse Marshall !!

Not to bad until I shot him them the shakin started. :!


----------



## RHiller (Apr 11, 2004)

Here is a picture of my brother's first deer. It was taken Monday afternoon.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

here is my first buck, taken this morning at 9am

thanks BigChessie for letting me hunt at the www.huntohio.net farm!


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

nice buck, is that your treestand in the background? just wonderin lol


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

what stand, what stand?


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

This is the buck me (in the camo jacket) and my friend shot on 12/3 at my grandma's house. Its a good nine point, and according to my friends boss would score in the 140-145 class. It is easily the biggest buck either of us have ever seen in the woods.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

On going to go out on a limb. It doesn't get any more unique than this!  

My Dad's 3 point Albino buck. Their was a tinge of brown on his scent glands on his legs, thats it! Hated to get this buck dirty!


























http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/213albinobuck4.jpg


----------



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

Took this 9point buck on thursday when my son BarsonlaBass drove out a pine grove and 4 does ran out the front side and he He was sneeking out the back door.HE was 190lbs field dressed,He was so big he looked like a Elk runing through the woods.IF you look close at the rack on the left side it spells OGF LOL!!! Had great week with my son and hunting buddies we took 8 deer 3 of them bucks. Hope you all had good times and luck also.
Ia trying to post pictures from gallery but it's my frist time to post one hope it cones out. FRED


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

GREAT pics guys, but man It's hard to top Triton Bill's Dads albino (FULL White). Man, I sure wish I saw any of the above pictures bucks. Great going.


----------



## walleye warrior (Apr 9, 2004)

That definately is a once in a lifetime deer. That lil fella almost looks like a goat. Very cool, and a great memory for everyone in your hunting party. What county did he come from?


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I meant to put this in the Gun Season Picture Contest... I'm hoping the admins will see this and move it. Thanks!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

GREAT pics guys, but man It's hard to top Triton Bill's Dads albino (FULL White). Man, I sure wish I saw any of the above pictures bucks. Great going.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

his eyes dont look red though, proll a pieblad without red eyes


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing. The true albinos that I have seen (mostly in pictures) have had very distinct pink eyes and the nose is pinkish. I am not sure of all of the genetic differences between a piebald and an albino but I am wondering if it is actually an all white piebald? I have seen piebalds that were very nearly all white with on the top of their back containing a tiny bit of natural tone. Nevertheless, that does not take away from the uniqueness for the kill.

There are a lot of great pics in here. Congrats to everyone who nailed one last week.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Wish this one was a year older.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice picture Tim! I am glad to see you got a chance to get out hunting yourself as well.

I have several that I said the same thing about thus far. I looked at a lot of small deer and wished they were a year older. Unfortunately though a lot of the ones I said that about would have still only looked like yours in a year.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations to all of you, 

Raker, RHiller, littleking, Kernal83, Triton Bill, Redear, Toolman for your fine deer and submitting your photo's for this contest.

If all of you would please PM me your mailing address we at OGF would like to send each of you an OGF sticker for your participation.

The winning photo was not as easy to pick as many may have believed. There were many very good pictures submitted. The winning photo was submitted by TritonBill. The unique nature of the white deer plus a picture depicting a father and two sons hunting together finally won out. Bill will be sent and TEAM OGF Camo hat and a sticker

Thank you for your participation.

Kim


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Woot Woot! Actually I'll send those to my Dad since it's his deer! His username on here is Cross Creek Dad.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Bill, PM me his address and I'll send it to him. Thanks


----------

